# The Traditional Aran Sweater ala TheHomeKeeper



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I finished this several weeks ago, but I hate to sew...so now, finallly, it is done. Upstairs it will go to block. Thanks to the post by TheHomeKeeper several months ago, I fell in love with this sweater and just had to make it. I think it turned out pretty good, but that just my opinion and I could be wrong.....Ha!

Look forward to hearing yours.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

It's gorgeous .


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Absolutely stunning...very nice work...well done.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it came out great. You should be very proud. I also hate to sew things together. Do you have the pattern for this?

Fran


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I just love your sweater! IMHO it's the perfect pattern, beautiful cables, raglan sleeves and color. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Bubba24 said:


> I think it came out great. You should be very proud. I also hate to sew things together. Do you have the pattern for this?
> 
> Fran


Yes


----------



## KNITBUDDY (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful sweater ~ I love all the cables! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

Fantastic work, great pattern, lovely color. I'd say it's a winner all the way around.

Nice job.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Really nice, you did a great job.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TexCat said:


> Fantastic work, great pattern, lovely color. I'd say it's a winner all the way around.
> 
> Nice job.


Thank you from Saki - a CalCat


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. It is a wonderful gift to be an.eto knit Aran. It turn out really well. You should be so proud off yourself.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

beautiful work.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Can you please share where we can get this beautiful pattern?
Thanks


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

TheHomeKeeper said:


> Absolutely stunning. It is a wonderful gift to be an.eto knit Aran. It turn out really well. You should be so proud off yourself.


Thank you. It means so much to me that YOU like it. Yours was/is so beautiful and you inspired me to challenge myself. I just can't seem to thank you enough. Plus the book this is in is great. I have the wool (Black Water Abbey - Autumn) to make the next one - the one they show in blue....love it!


----------



## Still learning (May 6, 2013)

Brilliant. It is a lovely traditional pattern. My Mum used to knit them. She didn't ever block them though. How do you do that?


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

Just beautiful!!
What book is the pattern from?


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Congratulations on the fine work you did!! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

Stunning sweater.Love all the cables.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow - that is just magnificent - A real work of art


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Judyh said:


> Can you please share where we can get this beautiful pattern?
> Thanks


I would love to know too please! My current Aran (30+ years old) is going to be 'retired' and am looking for patterns for my new one and yours fits the bill!!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Still learning said:


> Brilliant. It is a lovely traditional pattern. My Mum used to knit them. She didn't ever block them though. How do you do that?


Soak in Eucalan and then just lay it out on a blocking board, being careful not to flatten the cables...just relax it a bit.


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

My, that's beautiful.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous! Have always loved those sweaters!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful love love love it, arans are my favourite and like you well I cant sew my sisters do it all for me lol. I do the knitting they sew it up.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

CARABELLA said:


> Beautiful love love love it, arans are my favourite and like you well I cant sew my sisters do it all for me lol. I do the knitting they sew it up.


Sounds like a great arrangement to me. I have to force myself to do it or I would have a dozen projects laying around in pieces!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Love it very much.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

What is the HomeKeeper? Can you share the pattern please ?


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

"turned out pretty good" is an understatement. . .it's beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Just stunning! I admire your talent! Can only imagine how it will look once blocked. Bravo!


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

That is one beautiful sweater.....have to put you in the "master" knitter category!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Dianedanusia said:


> That is one beautiful sweater.....have to put you in the "master" knitter category!


Well, thank you...thank you very much!


----------



## Ladyship (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Cables are my favorite to knit and you really have a great selection here! 
Thanks for sharing.
You've done a wonderful job .. I'm sure you'll get many favorable comments when you wear it out and about


----------



## grannie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

So beautiful! You should be very proud of it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! Well done..


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

I love your sweater ! Beautiful design. &#9829;


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

You have done a great job on a beautiful sweater.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely! can't wait to see ur next one!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful aran,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderfully beautiful!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

Your sweater is just beautiful and knitting is so crisp. Great job :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

That is just beautiful work


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

How to break this to you? It's not pretty good. It's AMAZING! Just gorgeous. Stunning! Awesome! Unbelievable! And I really like it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## Gram2three (Feb 1, 2013)

Just magnificent, great job.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Your HomeKeeper Aran sweater is amazingly beautiful. The intricate stitches are boldly defined. I would love to see a photo of you wearing it. You are a constant source of help to me.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful!! Wonderful Job!!


----------



## chyann (Aug 16, 2011)

Totally gorgeous. You did a amazing job.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

It's beautiful, you will get years of wear and compliments from this sweater.


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

Beautiful design, where did you find this pattern? Gorgeous work, well done.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

It's ugly but I will be willing to take it off your hands. (wink)
It's truly lovely.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! You should be very proud!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Pretty goog? Thats way underestimating. Its stunning. What is lovlier than a nice, classic Aran pattern beutifully worked up? Congratulations! Joan 8060


----------



## val hynson (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful, and worth all the hours of knitting


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

I think it is gorgeous; I would never stop admiring it!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Superb!


----------



## Avery09 (Feb 8, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Would love to try and make one but don't think I have it in me.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Lots of work there and it shows! It's lovely.... :-D


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

That is an heirloom work of art. It's gorgeous and I can only dream about making something like that some day. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## EllenT1246 (Jan 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful! I really admire Aran knits. The detail in them is just so nice. I think you did a great job.


----------



## Princessofquitealot (Oct 26, 2011)

Well done! Is this a wool blend or cotton or 100% wool?


----------



## penepurn (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you know a source for Aran patterns? My knit shop just says "nobody does those any more". Really???? Your sweater is gorgeous.


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It is beautiful, I missed the original sweater, could you please let me know where I can find the pattern?
Muriel


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Does anyone know where to get the pattern?


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater and you did a beautiful job!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## EllenBowsher (Nov 3, 2011)

I love this sweater. The pattern is lovely and raglan sleeves are so comfortable to wear. Great job, congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Zochitl (Nov 13, 2012)

You did a beautiful job! Congratulations.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh, it's stunning!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

It turned out great! I am making a very similar sweater right now so I know how much work goes into it. Very beautiful!!!


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

You're not wrong at all, it's absolutely beautiful! I love it and am very impressed.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Awesome!! I see these fabulous items and wonder if I will EVER be able to do anything like it. This is just gorgeous!! Inspiring!!!


----------



## Rob's Sally (Jun 25, 2013)

Your sweater is beautiful!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you have done a magnificent job!!!! It looks wonderful to me.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Enough of this question already. Puleeze tell us what book this beautiful sweater is from. Stop teasing us.


----------



## lambchop7262 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh, my! This, to me, is the perfect sweater.
Hopefully one of these days (although I can't imagine) my talent may get to this point.
Congrats on a beautiful project


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Oh, you all that do the Aran keep inspiring me to start mine....I'm scared, but one day I will...


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Gorgeous! I love the classic styles such as this one that will never go out of style. Your work is beautiful. Enjoy wearing this wonderful sweater.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Fabulous, beautifully done! Arans are so gorgeous and you have done this one proud. What is your next Aran project?


----------



## Izziebear (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

SYAPJR said:


> Fabulous, beautifully done! Arans are so gorgeous and you have done this one proud. What is your next Aran project?


Currently working on Alice Starmor's Aran pattern, aptly called Aranmor


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow! I love cables -- and this is gorgeous!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful job.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

knitonefl said:


> beautiful work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

Would you be willing to share the pattern/pattern book name. I've looked on TheHomeKeeper's original post, but there are so many pages I'n not able to locate the pattern reference.

Thanks ever so much - the sweater you made is absolutely gorgeous!!!

Ami


----------



## JudyK (Jul 4, 2012)

Gorgeous work!!


----------



## colly (Apr 29, 2013)

This sweater is absolutely amazing... it's items like this that keep me motovated to learn to knit like my friends on KP. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

DITTO


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Ami said:


> Would you be willing to share the pattern/pattern book name. I've looked on TheHomeKeeper's original post, but there are so many pages I'n not able to locate the pattern reference.
> 
> Thanks ever so much - the sweater you made is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> Ami


The pattern can be found in the Sirdar book #271, Aran Country. The trick is finding the book. I bought mine used on line about 6 months ago.


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful sweater! I knit an aran sweater for my daughter about 45 years ago. It turned out very nice, but for some reason, I'm afraid to try one now!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

pattibe said:


> Yes


Would you share it or the link/source?


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Beautiful Sweater and such a lot of work!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh Pattiebe, you created a masterpiece. Can't wait to see the encore


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

fstknitter said:


> Oh Pattiebe, you created a masterpiece. Can't wait to see the encore


Thanks....stay tuned.....I'm workin' on it..... :lol:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Amazing sweater. Absolutely beautiful knitting!


----------



## Ami (Sep 10, 2012)

pattibe said:


> The pattern can be found in the Sirdar book #271, Aran Country. The trick is finding the book. I bought mine used on line about 6 months ago.


Thank you - looking for it will keep me out of mischief for awhile. Certainly appreciate your quick reponse

Ami


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous, stupendous, fabulous... I couldn't pick an adjective so I'll just use them all. I am so impressed with that sort of cable work. You are such a great knitter. How inspiring. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This is fantastically beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Absolutely lovely.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

YES! Beautiful aran! I love it.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

AWESOME WORK! So nice. Do you have the pattern?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous, stupendous, fabulous... I couldn't pick an adjective so I'll just use them all. I am so impressed with that sort of cable work. You are such a great knitter. How inspiring. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks. I have made several of your shawls. Some for Christmas presents and everyone a hit!


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful!! I love arans.What is the pattern?


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous cable work!


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Fabulous sweater! You've inspired me to try one. I love cables, but this is several steps beyond just cables!


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG...It's stunning!! Artwork


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

bethns said:


> Beautiful!! I love arans.What is the pattern?


Sirdar Book #271 Aran Country


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kcduffer said:


> Fabulous sweater! You've inspired me to try one. I love cables, but this is several steps beyond just cables!


No...it is just cables. A celtic knot in the middle and mirror right/left slant cables on the sides of the knot. Those are the only two cable patterns. You can do it, trust me! It is a lot easier than it may look.


----------



## bethns (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks,going to see if I can get it but first I better check my stash in case I already do !!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

That is one AWESOME pattern.....................and you did a beautiful job!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunning!!! Wow, you did a great job!!!


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh, yes ! It turned out very well, indeed ! Looks beautiful.


----------



## Still learning (May 6, 2013)

I live in England and haven't heard of Eucalan. I assume it I a wool detergent. Doesn't take forever to dry on a board?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

This is beautiful work!


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

pmarch said:


> It's gorgeous .


DITTO!!!!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Still learning said:


> I live in England and haven't heard of Eucalan. I assume it I a wool detergent. Doesn't take forever to dry on a board?


A few days. I put it on a towel and then turn it and put it on another dry towel. I pin shawls, but usually don't pin sweaters. Just press them down with my fingers to gently lay them out. You can buy Eucalan on line and it is a wonderfully gentle fiber soak. You do not rinse it out and it smells wonderful. I had bought some yarn in Estonia. It was a little rough but after washing in Eucalan, it was soft and no longer smelled like sheep. I just had to pick out the straw. It made up into a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is absolutely gorgeous you did a great job.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Great knitting.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm speechless!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It is beautiful.


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

I am in awe of anyone who can do those cables. What a beautiful color and pattern. You are awesome.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

looks very nice lovely work


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

5nephi said:


> I am in awe of anyone who can do those cables. What a beautiful color and pattern. You are awesome.


Love the Avatar


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Zowie! It's gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

It is gorgeous. I bought the pattern a few months ago myself because I lived the pattern but need to practice my knitting skills more before tackling and maybe retire because it will probably take me forever to do. Does anyone know if you have to do these sweaters in wool. I am not that fond of wool.


----------



## SharonHoard (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow perfect gorgeous a beautiful statement


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

OMG! That is SO beautiful! Truly gorgeous work!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kmansker said:


> It is gorgeous. I bought the pattern a few months ago myself because I lived the pattern but need to practice my knitting skills more before tackling and maybe retire because it will probably take me forever to do. Does anyone know if you have to do these sweaters in wool. I am not that fond of wool.


My guess is you could make it in a high quality cotton or cotton blend of the same gauge, but I am not fond of cotton....but that's just me. I have a friend who knits almost exclusively in cotton and her garments are exquisite.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

It is beautiful, I love aran knit work and you did a great job. Your pattern certainly pops off the background. What yarn did you use for it? I know different yarns make different looking knits. Your is so lovely. Thank you for showing your work. Did I say I love arans? Yea, I do.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

That is luscious! The color really shows the detailing. Well done!


----------



## Patchoulipat (Apr 12, 2013)

The sweater is lovely and you are so talented! My grandmother used to knit Aran sweaters. I wish I had the skill to make myself one-alas, they require a very high skill level that I lack. Another reason to miss my Mema.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

pattibe said:


> The pattern can be found in the Sirdar book #271, Aran Country. The trick is finding the book. I bought mine used on line about 6 months ago.


I think this is it:

http://ca.deramores.com/aran-country-by-sirdar-271b

It is available for $12.39


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

I've just found the book on the Deramores website - http://www.deramores.com/aran-country-by-sirdar-271b. They have some in stock for £7.59.


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

I love the little cardi in your avatar Christine Flo, did you make it?


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Moosie said:


> I think this is it:
> 
> http://ca.deramores.com/aran-country-by-sirdar-271b
> 
> It is available for $12.39


That's it.. Good search!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

wonderful work !!!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

It is beautiful but then again, I am a sucker for anything with cables.  If you haven't already done so, could you pls. share the pattn. or tell me where I can get it? Thank you.


----------



## Moosie (Oct 29, 2012)

crjc said:


> It is beautiful but then again, I am a sucker for anything with cables.  If you haven't already done so, could you pls. share the pattn. or tell me where I can get it? Thank you.


See Page 10


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Moosie said:


> See Page 10


Thank you Moosie. Love the baby in your Avatar. Seems to be saying "Oh not again." LOL


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

That is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## inisfada (Feb 28, 2012)

pattibe .... that is absolutely gorgeous!!! I haven't even started mine! Thank you for the Eucalan tip! I just ordered some from amazon .... that way I will be ready when I finally knit mine. Thanks for your inspiration! :thumbup:


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

inisfada said:


> pattibe .... that is absolutely gorgeous!!! I haven't even started mine! Thank you for the Eucalan tip! I just ordered some from amazon .... that way I will be ready when I finally knit mine. Thanks for your inspiration! :thumbup:


Hey, good to hear from you. How ya doing? I live by Eucalan. I also use it for all of my St. John Knits. Great stuff. We were in NYC last week to see NYU where my grandson will be starting college in the fall. Love what they've done with the WTC. Beautiful building.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful. Now I want one.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautifully knit! A lot of work, you are to be commended for your patience!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is cables and I love cables! Beautiful sweater! You should be proud!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

No way are you wrong! Very nice work and I am sure you will get lots of wonderful compliments on it!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Ann745 said:


> Beautiful. Now I want one.


Got needles?


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Got needles?


I've got the needles ! Just gotta finish a few wips!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Ann745 said:


> I've got the needles ! Just gotta finish a few wips!


It's fun. When you free up your wips, you will enjoy knitting this sweater....I guarantee it.....hmmm, now who said that????


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful just beautiful but that's just what I think :-D :thumbup:


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

An elegant, classic sweater!


----------



## Mari-Ann (Feb 11, 2013)

Lovely sweater. Love, love it!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

pattibe said:


> I finished this several weeks ago, but I hate to sew...so now, finallly, it is done. Upstairs it will go to block. Thanks to the post by TheHomeKeeper several months ago, I fell in love with this sweater and just had to make it. I think it turned out pretty good, but that just my opinion and I could be wrong.....Ha!
> 
> Look forward to hearing yours.


Beautiful sweater! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

love it, so nice


----------



## trolleystation (Jun 22, 2011)

What determination to take on such an awesome project. You did good!!!!!!


----------



## kmansker (Dec 29, 2012)

pattibe said:


> My guess is you could make it in a high quality cotton or cotton blend of the same gauge, but I am not fond of cotton....but that's just me. I have a friend who knits almost exclusively in cotton and her garments are exquisite.


Thanks, I guess that would work for down here in Texas. I just don't care for wool because it is scratchy and smells funny but maybe it is different now I have not checked it out recently.


----------



## qxerox (Feb 20, 2012)

Very very well done! You have every reason to be proud of yourself!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

kmansker said:


> Thanks, I guess that would work for down here in Texas. I just don't care for wool because it is scratchy and smells funny but maybe it is different now I have not checked it out recently.


Not true of good quality yarn. Check out Alice Starmore yarns, Black Water Abbey yarns, etc., etc. There are so many great yarns out there and they do not smell. Also, Webs has a great selection of all types of yarns, wool, cotton, and all blends in between.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

Does this book have an Aran Cardigan in a plus size?

Your work is absolutly stunning, a beautiful sweater.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Crafty Lady 45 said:


> Does this book have an Aran Cardigan in a plus size?
> 
> Your work is absolutly stunning, a beautiful sweater.


There are several lovely cardigans in this book. The largest chest size seems to be 42". Would that work?


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

A masterpiece!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Grammax8 said:


> Absolutely stunning...very nice work...well done.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

This website has kits of specific Aran patterns - your choice of (clan)designs - not intended as a commercial just - yes, there are Arans still being made.
http://www.glenaran.com/clan-aran-sweaters


----------



## JTRR (May 29, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Please, pattibe, forgive me for not including the fact that your sweater is absolutely gorgeous!! I will be pulling out my patterns!! Thanks!!


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

jacan said:


> This website has kits of specific Aran patterns - your choice of (clan)designs - not intended as a commercial just - yes, there are Arans still being made.
> http://www.glenaran.com/clan-aran-sweaters


Thanks for sharing this link. The designs are magnificent, but I've rarely seen an aran design that I didn't like. I passed along one of the clan sweaters to my son in law who is of that clan. I think he'll enjoy seeing it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

That's a treasure. A true classic. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Marietje (Nov 1, 2011)

I am a cable pattern nut! I love this pattern, can you give a link to this pattern. It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Wonderful sweater, wonderful work!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

jacan said:


> Please, pattibe, forgive me for not including the fact that your sweater is absolutely gorgeous!! I will be pulling out my patterns!! Thanks!!


You are forgiven. Thank you


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Found this one at lion brand
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90047AD.html?r=1


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

samazon said:


> Found this one at lion brand
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/90047AD.html?r=1


Wow...that looks almost exactly the same. Good job. Beautiful sweater. I want to make the hat to match!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love your sweater but being on a budget means looking for "FREE" patterns :-D


----------



## 5grands (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Would love to attempt that one sometime!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Crafty Lady 45 (May 3, 2013)

yes it would thank you very much


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Just perfect :thumbup:


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Perfection!
Ellie


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

To die for.... I want one but I don't knit fast enough to finish it in this lifetime.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

dad's funnyface said:


> To die for.... I want one but I don't knit fast enough to finish it in this lifetime.


Ahh, you could do it. One stitch at a time. This isn't a race.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

My favorite type of sweater.It is stunning and well done.


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

It looks perfect! Beautiful pattern, gorgeous knitting!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! My kind of pattern.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

jeannietta said:


> Gorgeous


Thanks NYC. I was just there visiting NYU where in grandson will be going in the Fall. Love the new Freedom Tower. Looking up and seeing something other than just sky again brought tears to my eyes.


----------

